# Ibook G4 14p et Ecran TFT 19 p > comment augmenter la résolution ?



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

voilà g eu l'occasion d'acheter un écran tft 19 p pour uen bouchée de pain...comment puis-je augmenter la résolution de mon ibook ? si c'est possible.... bien entendu !

Merci d'avance !

@++

;-)


----------



## Mulder (13 Avril 2004)

kekouba a dit:
			
		

> comment puis-je augmenter la résolution de mon ibook ? si c'est possible.... bien entendu !


De l'écran de l'iBook non, mais de l'écran externe oui. Voir ici.


----------



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

euh ...merci....mais là c un peu trop flou pour moi.... qqun peut m'expliquer ???


----------



## Mulder (13 Avril 2004)

kekouba a dit:
			
		

> euh ...merci....mais là c un peu trop flou pour moi.... qqun peut m'expliquer ???


C'est un patch à appliquer  à ses risques et périls pour accéder au bureau étendu sur un iBook et, incidemment, augmenter la résolution de l'écran externe en débridant la carte graphique.


----------



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

et kkun d'entre vous a déjà essayé ?


----------



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

comme je ne m'y connasi pas suffisament....d'a^rès vous c'est sans trop de danger sur ma machine ?????
je n'ai pas de carte ATI RAGE ....c bien ça ...


----------



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

une autre question...mon écran du 19 est plus carré que celui de mon ibook... ce qui fait que mon image est un peu déformée sur le 19.... y a t-il un moyen d'y remédier ???


----------



## Mulder (13 Avril 2004)

kekouba a dit:
			
		

> et kkun d'entre vous a déjà essayé ?


J'ai vu plusieurs témoignages qui disaient que ça fonctionnait parfaitement sur l'iBook G4. C'est en outre une procédure "réversible". Mais je n'ai pas d'expérience personnelle.


----------



## kekouba (13 Avril 2004)

bon ben je pense que je vais essayé alors....

donc je télécharge le patch et je l'installe...c juste ça ???


----------



## Biroman (13 Avril 2004)

Oui, c'est juste une petite application qui actionne le patch et le désactive (je l'arrete toujours quand j'en ai pas besoin).
Ca marche parfaitement, et c'est très pratique.
Pour la forme de l'image sur ecran 19', il faut réduire la hauteur de l'ecran.
Soit t'as des boutons directement sur l'ecran, soit il te faut les preferences systemes du mac de bureau...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je sais, c'est pas une réponse. En fait je ne sais pas comment tu peux faire


----------



## kekouba (14 Avril 2004)

Coool ...bon ben je me lance à l'eau alors...... merci pour vos conseils...


----------



## kekouba (14 Avril 2004)

ça y est...ma carte graphique a lachée.....




non je décooooonne !  ça roule super ! une image nickel...maintenant j'ai plus qu'à espèrer qu'après une journée complète à bosser le 19 pouces la carte graphique tienne le coup !

Merci Macge et tout ceux qui m'ont filé ce tuyau ;-)  !


----------



## Mulder (15 Avril 2004)

kekouba a dit:
			
		

> ça roule super ! une image nickel...maintenant j'ai plus qu'à espèrer qu'après une journée complète à bosser le 19 pouces la carte graphique tienne le coup ! Merci Macge et tout ceux qui m'ont filé ce tuyau ;-)  !


Il n'y a pas de raison que la carte graphique lâche. Heureux que ça t'est rendu service !


----------

